# Hampshire Motorhomes - where have they gone?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

A fellow MHF member commented to me that Hampshire Motorhomes seemed to have disappeared from their base alongside the garden centre on the A259 Chichester - Bognor Road. We went past there last week, and no trace of them at all - no 'vans for sale, nothing :? .

Has anybody any knowledge of what's happened to them? Have they actually found somewhere in Hampshire, if so where? Or have they gone for good?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I see that none of their website links work????


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ted

I looked on the site early last week, and it was actually showing something. Not a good sign, then :roll:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Interestingly I was in contact with Ray last week for a quote about getting gaslow fitted. 
He is now a 1 man band so no vat! 
Apparently ceased trading a little while ago ( maybe at the end of October but I don't know for sure).


----------



## 130404 (Jan 4, 2010)

*hampshire motorhomes*

Be careful.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: hampshire motorhomes*



royalhomer said:


> Be careful.


Of what?? :? :?

You have me intrigued now, so please amplify your comment so I can get to sleep!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Forgot to say, "Welcome to the club".


----------



## 130404 (Jan 4, 2010)

*hampshire motorhomes*

just to say i wouldnt leave my dog with hampshire motorhomes. who are no more, never mine my motorcaravan.i would be afraid its been hired out to someone else or sold without my knowledge.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

even more intriguing? 8O 8O :?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Gosh. I knew that they had taken a unit a short distance away, where Dan was doing the conversion/servicing work. They were fine on my last couple of jobs. 
Haven't been to the Garden Centre for some time.
Always found them most helpful and efficient - even a chauffeur driven car into Chichester whilst they were working on my MH - and collect when it was ready.
Must give them a ring.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

I called into the garden centre before Xmas where they used to be and the people in the toy shop adjacent said words to the same effect as "beware" as they moved out very quickly.They said that they had moved back to Aldingbourne.
They were with Southdowns Motorhomes before the split up of Mike Ayling taking the Company name with him to Portsmouth and the late Kevin Steele setting up Premier Motorhomes down the road from me in Birdham.
A quick search revealed the answer to the original question:-

www.mh-repair.co.uk

Helen.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thnaks Helen - a mine of information as usual :lol: 

I did notice a few weeks berfore they moved out that somebody had tried to drive one of their stock vehicles out through the fence onto the A259 without success - there was quite big ditch / hump there 8) :wink:


----------



## 130404 (Jan 4, 2010)

*hampshire motorhomes*

first may i just say they were nothing whatsoever to do with southdowns.ray and dan just used to do the odd job for them.associating these two people with southdowns or premier is scandalous.i think you will find that hiring customer sor vehicles to glastonbury and elsewhere without there knowledge and selling sor vehicles without informing customers is not common practise to other firms but normal for hampshire motorhomes.Then collecting your money for your vehicle became a problem.i suggest somebody opens up a forum about them ithink results would be shocking.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

I first met Ray 8 years ago when he was working for Kevin and Mike at Southdowns in Aldingbourne.
We had imported a Laika motorhome from Germany and we had loads of warranty issues with it.
As they were main dealers for Laika the factory asked them to undertake the work for us.Over the following 18 months I saw Ray there many times and he was very helpful and efficient.
I then met him again at the Garden Centre 5 years later and we chatted about all that had gone on in between times.
Helen


----------



## 130404 (Jan 4, 2010)

*hampshire motorhomes*

wasnt doubting rays work as a sparky but thats where the good bits end.may i just say again he did not work for southdowns he was a sub contracter.if anybody is happy to take their motorhome to ray or dan fine.but iam not on here to make fairy tales up.better things to do.


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

*Re: hampshire motorhomes*

Hi everyone,I have dealt with Ray and Dan on a number of occasions and all the work they carried out on my motorhome was to a very high standard,I never once had a problem with any of the work they had done for me,Ie solar panels and satellite system ect,I would certainly use them again,I found them also reasonably priced for their work/labour charges,and extremely polite and efficient,Kind regards Satis


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*Re: hampshire motorhomes*



royalhomer said:


> wasnt doubting rays work as a sparky but thats where the good bits end.may i just say again he did not work for southdowns he was a sub contracter.if anybody is happy to take their motorhome to ray or dan fine.but iam not on here to make fairy tales up.better things to do.


Just WHO the hell ARE you??????

There seems to be a lot of hate coming from you over this company....

You have only posted on this thread...... What is your beef?

You warn us to avoid them....but dont back it up with evidence...

Are you a dissatisfied customer?? Or a disgruntled employee???

Come clean!!!!!
C


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

*Re: hampshire motorhomes*

Nice post Carl & Flo

Couldnt agree more with your post,

Satis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Carl has a point.

New members are always welcome on MHF, but occasionally one cannot help wondering if certain ones are completely genuine and above board.

Royalhomer may be perfectly OK, but in a strop because he feels he has been very badly treated (_understandable enough_ :wink: ) but simply pouring out the vitriol without revealing any "bona fides" is certain to arouse suspicion. It has happened so often before! :roll:

So come on Royalhomer. Either come clean and join the forum (where I repeat, you will be welcome  ) or kindly stop abusing it.

Zebedee
Moderating Team


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll go along with Satis on the quality of service.

Our MH was supplied new by HM to its previous owner, who could not speak highly enough of them. It was still in warranty when we bought it, and HM dealt with our few small problems quickly and efficiently.

Might this be another case of the small guy being squeezed out of business by the biggies ?

Helen's link is to the place to which I referred in my earlier post. Look for the sign " Allens Yard", or you'll miss it.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

This "Royalhomer" guy has been bugging me and so I googled the name and on page 2 it came up with MHF personal information page.

His real name is Nigel Vevers .

A further google and he is,or was,the Workshop Manager of surprise surprise
Southdowns Motorhomes in Portsmouth.He apparently lives in Bognor and has 2 sons,one of whom is a valeter for the firm and his name is Ryan.

However he doesn't appear on the current list of employees.?!

Helen.
ps to Bognor Mike---he is in the local phonebook.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Koppersbeat said:


> This "Royalhomer" guy has been bugging me and so I googled the name and on page 2 it came up with MHF personal information page.
> 
> His real name is Nigel Vevers .
> 
> ...


Helen have you ever considered a job in CID?You would be bloody good.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*motorhome repair centre*

Hi,
We had the van booked in this morning with Ray and Dan for our SOG system to be fitted.
They were very polite,very helpful,very efficient and very reasonable.

We had the loan of a Ford Focus to go off into Chichester whilst the work was being done.

It was quite a tricky job as the toilet cassette compartment door was too small to take the filter housing.

They had 3 other jobs on the go,rear damage bodywork repair,towbar fitting and fitting a cruise control.

So business as usual.

Helen


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I feel I have to have a small input to this thead :roll: My company (no names) have delt with Ray and Dan in the past, they did some work for us at one time and got paid for it.

However, when they first moved to the nursery we hired to them a 3 ton mini digger, a concrete breaker and a 4 ton dumper. The hire was for 3 weeks, I delivered the plant and showed them how to use the machines.

*To this date we have not been paid for that hire which is a quite a lot of money.* 8O

There I said it.....

Keith.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We left our Hymer with them to sell, but in the end decided to take it back and part exchange it instead. In the meantime, after I had collected it and before I p/x'd it, someone looked at it (I had it advertised in Practical Motorhome.) The Guy looked over it, test drove it and made me an offer. Later that day I had a call from the Guy to say he had seen the Hymer at Hampshire Motorhomes and the salesman had told him he wouldnt sell it to him as it had a dodgy gearbox.
He still bought it off me, although a reduction was negotiated in case he needed to change the gearbox (even though there was nothing wrong with it). I told him if he wasnt happy he should walk away and not buy it, but he insisted, and as it was a good deal more than the p/x value we did the deal.
Needless to say I went down to HM and got a no admission refund of the £50 fee I had paid for "storage".

But that is just my experience!


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Koppersbeat said:


> This "Royalhomer" guy has been bugging me and so I googled the name and on page 2 it came up with MHF personal information page.
> 
> His real name is Nigel Vevers .
> 
> ...


   :lol: BUSTED !! :lol:


----------



## supersal52 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi - I am new to motorhoming and have a Bessacar E425 which I bought privately last August.

Between then and now, have learnt a great deal just through using it but had lots of little questions, plus wanted a habitation check as had been scared by the horror stories of undetected damp and the damage it can do, wanted a microwave fitted and some other bits and pieces.

Chose The Motorhome Repair Centre (as Dan and Ray are now called) because Dan sounded extremely helpful and knowledgeable over the phone and they were cheaper than the bigger boys (don't mind paying for a great service, but the bigger boys seemed to charge for 'extras' at rididulous rates). Dan also spontaneously offered me a loan car whilst booking in by phone, which was great as live 30 miles from Aldingbourne.

Both gentlemen patiently answered all my queries (and there were a lot) and did little extra things like greasing the cycle carrier locks, etc. which meant a great deal - I am in customer service myself and found the entire transaction pleasant, reasonably priced and I would use them again.

Some room for improvement (loan car could have been cleaner, workshop tidier, plus I drove home with the ladder down and swinging, but maybe should have checked this myself beforehand but was unaware had been used, so did not include in my usual 'set off' checks) - these are things that can unnerve a client and can easily be addressed, but overall, was very pleased.

(I have had a business go bust myself and it is a deeply upsetting experience - easy to moralise if one has never been in this position, so have the greatest respect for anyone who can get back on track and start again, whilst having every consideration for unpaid creditors, of course - horrible experience for all concerned.)


----------



## Dorsetdon (Jun 2, 2009)

In my view Southdowns and the Ayling's are the worst Motorhome dealer in the UK. If you are after a Burstner go to Chelston or Camper UK. 

You will regret it if you buy from Southdowns.


----------

